# Conectar SIM800L y Chip AT&T a la Red Celular



## Programmer I+D (Ene 7, 2020)

Conectar SIM800L y Chip AT&T a la Red Celular
Primeramente me encuentro en México. Deseo realizar la conexión del módulo SIM800L a la red celular para poder realizar peticiones HTTP con GET y POST, cuento con un chip AT&T. Pero no puedo realizar la configuración inicial, estos son mis comandos.

AT+SAPBR=3,1,"CONTYPE","GPRS"

AT+SAPBR=3,1,"APN","INTERNET"

AT+SAPBR=1,1

AT+SAPBR=2,1

AT+CLTS=1

Espero me puedan ayudar, o comentar si alguien lo ha logrado comunicar para HTTP.

Gracias y Saludos


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 8, 2020)

Yo tengo un problema parecido pero en mi caso uso arduino nano y el sim800l, el problema es que no se conecta a la red,dicen que es por que el chip es 4g y el modulo solo trabaja a 2g,2g ya no se consiguen chips, asi que compre un modulo que soporta 4g que es el mismo pero V2, subo avances en cuanto pueda, saludos


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jul 9, 2020)

Programmer I+D dijo:


> Conectar SIM800L y Chip AT&T a la Red Celular
> Primeramente me encuentro en México. Deseo realizar la conexión del módulo SIM800L a la red celular para poder realizar peticiones HTTP con GET y POST, cuento con un chip AT&T. Pero no puedo realizar la configuración inicial, estos son mis comandos.
> 
> AT+SAPBR=3,1,"CONTYPE","GPRS"
> ...





const char *puntero[] = {"AT",
"AT+GSMBUSY=1",
"AT+SAPBR=3,1,\"Contype\",\"GPRS\"",
"AT+SAPBR=3,1,\"APN\",\"tel.hitsmobile.es\"",
"AT+SAPBR=2,1",
"AT+SAPBR=1,1",
"AT+HTTPINIT",
                          "AT+HTTPPARA=\"CID\",1",
                          "AT+HTTPPARA=\"CID\",1",
"AT+HTTPPARA=\"URL\",\"http://.php\"",
"AT+HTTPPARA=\"CONTENT\",\"application/x-www-form-urlencoded\"",
"AT+HTTPDATA=16,20000",
"datos=M",
"AT+HTTPSSL=0",
"AT+HTTPACTION=1",
"AT+HTTPREAD",
"AT+HTTPTERM",
"AT+SAPBR=0,1",
"AT+GSMBUSY=0",
                         };


----------



## MaShicO (Sep 15, 2020)

Programmer I+D dijo:


> Conectar SIM800L y Chip AT&T a la Red Celular
> Primeramente me encuentro en México. Deseo realizar la conexión del módulo SIM800L a la red celular para poder realizar peticiones HTTP con GET y POST, cuento con un chip AT&T. Pero no puedo realizar la configuración inicial, estos son mis comandos.
> 
> AT+SAPBR=3,1,"CONTYPE","GPRS"
> ...


Hola, yo cuento con un modulo SIM800F y he logrado realizar la conexion GPRS y enviar datos mediante HTTP e incluso por TCP a ubidots (puedes enviar a cualquier otro servidor el cual tu desees). Para este caso del SIM800F los comandos para conexion a GPRS son los siguientes(respetar el orden) : 

AT+CIPSHUT
AT+CIPMUX
AT+CIPSTATUS
AT+CSTT="movistar.pe"
AT+CGQMIN=1,0,0,0,0,0
AT+CGQREQ=1,0,0,3,0,0
AT+CMGF=1
AT+CIPSTATUS
AT+CIICR
AT+CIPSTATUS
AT+CIFSR

En mi caso el APN es "movistar.pe" esto va a depender del operador de tu region que estas usando y averiguar cual es su APN para que puedas enviarlo al módulo. 
Todo el codigo lo realicé en MPLAB X - xc8 y me tomó largo tiempo de investigar y meterme de lleno en programacion.

Cualquier duda o consulta, pregunta.

Saludos;


----------

